# Mulligan, our new family member!



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

So for those of you who don't know we brought home Mulligan today! He's 2 years old and was adopted from the humane society. So far things are going very well, but I do have a few questions for everyone!

Marking- Mulligan is our first boy dog so I don't know much about this. He has been lifting his leg quite frequently around the yard. How much of this is normal and is it ever an issues that we need to address? No marking, or other accidents, in the house so far!

Crate training- We crate trained Samantha as a puppy and it was a godsend. Mulligan however WILL NOT go into the crate. He went in fine for the car ride home but won't even go in after treats or food. This isn't an issue when we're home as he's relaxing and they both even napped for a few hours earlier. However, he has shown interest in our throw pillows :no: and of course I don't feel comfortable leaving them out together without supervision yet. Thus, he will need to be crated when we leave. Luckily one of us should be home at all times the next few days as we have opposite schedules. I know the procedure- make it fun, don't force it, etc., but does anyone have any tips or tricks that may help?

I think that's it so far (but I'm sure there's plenty to come)! He does indeed seem to be house-trained and has peed and even pooped in the yard! Aside from a hole in my throw pillow (I was doing dishes) things have gone wonderfully!

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I forgot to include that Mulligan was neutered on Tuesday, if related to his marking.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Male dogs love to mark and as long as it is done outside I don't see any reason to try to curb it. I don't have any advice for the crate training an adult dog other than the "baby steps" that you already know.


----------



## Golden_Magnum (May 19, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition! SO glad that you got him. 

As for the marking I really cannot offer much advice, Magnum is not fixed. When I got him he was already in a lot of agony and going through a lot. But it is a territorial thing so I am not sure. I am sure somebody here could give you a lot more help then myself. I am just sorta rambling lol.

But again congrats. Give a hug to Mulligan a hug from Magnum and myself.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

YEAH, you got him!!! Congratulations Mulligan, you are one lucky boy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats again on the adoption<:

Leg lifting - I wouldn't worry about it. I've heard that it goes away after neutering, but our collie still lifts his leg. My best guess is your yard has a lot of interesting smells triggering his "must leave a message" drive. 

Crate training - I am no help with that. I do suspect that in a new environment and with a beautiful twin sister outside the crate somewhere, he might just be too excited and anxious to go into his dog cave just yet. Or his previous owners never crated him in the house?


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. I don't have a problem with the marking (so long as it continues to be an outside thing) just wanted to make sure that it was okay! We'll continue to work on the crate. If he still hasn't warmed up to it in a few days and we cannot both be here should I force him in? I know that's not ideal but I also don't want to risk a fight or unnecessary destruction. Hopefully he'll warm up to the idea quickly! 

He's definitely made himself right at home... god help my vacuum cleaner!!!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Do you have a safe room where you can leave him with a bone and a bowl of water when you need to go out? Say a laundry room or large bathroom?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Awww, that makes me smile.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats on getting Mulligan. He is so handsome and it looks like your two are friends already. You might think about an exercise pen if the crate doesn't work. You can get them at petco or petsmart. They come in different sizes. We have used them and they are great!
I wouldn't worry about the marking if it stays outside. All of our males marked every tree and bush all the time but never marked in the house. If he is lifting his leg now he will continue to do that even though he was neutered.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

GinnyinPA said:


> Do you have a safe room where you can leave him with a bone and a bowl of water when you need to go out? Say a laundry room or large bathroom?


That's a great idea but unfortunately no. Our washing machine is in a closet and the bathrooms pretty small but might still work. I'm thinking if I have to I can clear some things out of the guest room (pillows esp) That's where his crate is anyways. I hoping that with some patience he'll take to the crate over the next few days.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

gold4me said:


> Congrats on getting Mulligan. He is so handsome and it looks like your two are friends already. You might think about an exercise pen if the crate doesn't work. You can get them at petco or petsmart. They come in different sizes. We have used them and they are great!


They are getting along better than I could have ever imagined. He is literally the perfect fit for us! The exercise pen is a great idea... I hadn't thought about that! Thanks!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm also thinking gating him in the kitchen may be a good choice if necessary.


----------



## RescuedBill (Apr 27, 2011)

On the crate training, I am going through the same thing with an rescued adult. At night Bill sleeps on a dogbed in my son's room. During the day we carry it downstairs to our family room where we sit and watch TV and spend all of our time. 

He actually has two beds. He will crash on them no matter where they are. They are sort of his portable sleeping spot.

I don't have a traditional kennel on my main floor. During the day/evening when we are home he sleeps on a dog bed in our family room with us. My kids range from 4-16 yrs old, and don't pester him. The girls hug and snuggle him, but not pester where he needs a refuge.

We have a permanent kennel in our basement for when we are not home. After he established a "love" of his bed we placed it into the kennel in the basement. It is a woodframed kennel with wire mesh sides, it's bigger than a wire or plastic crate. I placed some toys he likes in the kennel with his famliar bed. He wasnt too thrilled, but walked in and laid down. I left him in and walked away. I peeked on him every 20 minutes or so. After an hour I let him out. I did this a few times and he was fine on his first day in the kennel. He only goes in there during the day when noone is home. He doesn't go in there if we are home because it is in the basement separated from us.

Now I send him down the steps and tell him "kennel", he walks over and walks inside and lays down, happy as a camper. It is cool and quite down there, he sleeps like a rock. 

His plastic kennel is what I use in the car/truck, he wasnt thrilled about going in the first time. Just tossed a treat and sorta guided/sent him in. Got in the truck and drove off. 

Bill's foster mom had already been crate training him, so we had an advantage. Bill isnt your average golden, he is so incredibly mellow and easy going that nothing bothers him.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

No adivce. Just want to say the couch picture is great and they are beautiful pups. I am so happy things are going smoothly. Also you are correct you will have to be extra nice to your vacuum.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yay, congrats!! Cute pic!

I got Ranger and he wasn't really crate-trained either. He wouldn't go in because if he did, he thought he'd be there for ages. I started throwing all his toys in there plus random cookies so if he wanted a toy or a chew bone, he had to go in and get it, then he'd scoot right back out again. Toss cookies in there, then walk away. Ranger wouldn't let me 'lure' him in, but if I threw a cookie in there and walked away, he'd eventually go in and get it. I threw about 30 cookies in his crate the first day I had him just to get him used to going in and getting out. Once I could throw a cookie in, stay next to the crate and still have him go in, then I started closing the door for a 30 seconds to a minute and push cookies through the door and sides, then let him out. If he chose to stay in, he got more cookies (or kibble, I started feeding his meals in there too). 

When I started leaving him in his crate when I left the house, I'd always leave him with a frozen stuffed kong. Banana, cookies, and peanut butter! I'd throw a cookie, he'd go in, I'd give him the kong and shut the door and leave. He was so intent on his kong that he barely noticed I'd left. It quickly got to the point where he'd see me get the kong from the freezer and he'd run into his crate before I'd even given him his cue...! While he never chose to go into his crate to sleep or hang out, he would usually pop in once or twice to see if there was a cookie in there.

Oh, and I had to once force him in his kennel. I'm not sure what his deal was but he was refusing to go in and i was running late. I gave him a bunch of cookies and his kong still and I don't think it had any lasting damage. The ONLY thing I'd be worried about is how much you'll be able to push him mentally at this point. You don't really know him, he doesn't really know you, so there isn't a lot of trust there. ONLY do so if you feel like he won't put up fight that you can't win. Fussing, splayed legs, etc. isn't a big deal. Snapping out of fear is...I'd be approaching a little cautiously and hopefully you can spend a day or two crate-training before you have to put him in it so you can avoid the whole forcing issue altogether.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ebenjamin*

Ebenjamin

I love the COUCH PICTURE!! I don't think there could have been a better, sweeter, more handsome match for Samantha and your family.

As far as the lifting the leg, our Tucker was still doing it after we had him neutered and still does it outside. If it's outside, I don't care!

As far as the crate, Ken and I have used them in the past to crate train a pup and when Smooch and Snobear were young (under 2 years old) for a short period of time.

Our Tucker is a counter surfer and has so far taken a salad off the counter, a bar of soap, a raw potato and yes, he also loves Pillow! Tucker will just take the pillow from the family room and drag it into the living room.

What I have started doing is closing all the doors to all of the rooms, including the kitchen when I go out. Tucker and Tonka have the Family Rm. and Living and Dining Room. I put the throw pillows in the guest closet. 
It has worked like a charm. Putting Mulligan in the kitchen would probably be a good idea, as long as he can't get anything off the counters and doesn't knock down the baby gate!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on Mulligan. I've had several male dogs, they *always *marked outside, *never *had any problems with them doing it in the house. Two months ago I adopted a 2 yr.old male golden boy from my County Humane Society, my boy has fit in without any problems, don't have to crate him, nothing. He's been very easy, I am very lucky.

I do crate my girl- to get her use to the crate, I left the door open so she could go in and out of it on her own and fed her meals in it. When I was going somewhere, I would give her a dog bone to get her in the crate. Now whenever I'm going somewhere, I get a dog bone and she automatically goes in.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. You've all re-assured me about the marking. We will continue to work on the crate. We've been doing short exercises with it when Samantha is outside. So far he hasn't gone in but he did eat his food next to it this morning. I can't leave treats in it because Samantha will indulge herself . We've been giving lots of pet and affection near it. 

One more question: He was neutered on Tuesday of last week (7 days today) and is desperately in need of a bath. I've got baby wipes which have helped some, but how much longer should I wait? I'm finding differing answers online, but will be at the vet Wednesday, so I will plan on asking him as well. I can't remember how long we had to wait after Samantha was spayed. 

Thanks again!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You should be able to give him a bath now, 7 days is long enough after surgery.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> You should be able to give him a bath now, 7 days is long enough after surgery.


You just made my night! I know what we have planned for tomorrow!!!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Mulligan Update*

Mulligan is doing so well adjusting and has gotten along with Samantha very well. I think Samantha is very happy to have her new brother. He is doing great with the crate training. The slow and steady yet fun method has proven itself effective yet again. He is now going into the crate to get toys and treats. In addition, we crated him for a short time yesterday and today and both went well. 

Still no accidents (knock on wood)! In addition, they're now eating together in the kitchen, although they do eat around the corner from one another with one of us standing guard... just in case! We've done this for the last 4 meals and haven't had any problems. He has learned (or re-learned) to sit and is working on stay and greeting people without jumping up. 

Mulligan had fleas (if you saw the health thread) but we gave him Comfortis today and he is resting comfortably. He has such a sweet temperment... typical golden and the perfect match for Samantha. He has even happily put up with two baths (on back-to-back days), daily teeth brushing to clean up his choppers, and pesky topical flea treatment (which failed due to my error :uhoh. Oh yes, and he also loves being brushed so I now find myself brushing a dog with each hand, haha!

Here's a picture of our goofy yet effective feeding routine! Also, I do not know why Samantha eats upside down on the stairs... she just prefers it that way!


----------

